# Outlaw Audio Subwoofers



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

I currently have an Outlaw Audio LFM1 Plus. I was going to add another one but it looks like they are out of stock and are not going to be getting anymore in. They have the new Ultra X-12. Would it be a bad idea to mix these two different subwoofers? I know in the past most people said it was best to not mix different types of subwoofers. Both would be placed nearfield along the back wall of my room. Any opinions? Are they close enough in performance not to matter? I have a Pioneer SC-77 receiver so the Subs would not be EQ'd. I would try to place them symmetrical to the listening position


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm actually working with Outlaw now to get an Ultra X-12 for review, so I should have some hands-on experience with it in Q1 of next year. That doesn't help you much now though...

Looking over the two units I suspect they would be more similar than dissimilar, so blending them would probably be OK. The Plus wouldn't have the output or depth potential of the X-12, but unless you push things to the limit that may not be an issue.


----------



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

I am currently not even using half of the volume dial on my LFM1 Plus if that helps and I believe I am still in neg #'s in my receiver.


----------

